
“McModerns” that are taking over from McMansions - smacktoward
https://www.cbsnews.com/media/10-mcmoderns-that-are-taking-over-from-mcmansions/
======
4ec0755f5522
Oh my god these are so bad. Modernism without taste is just brutally, brutally
ugly.

